# EMERGENCY!!!



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

Haven't posted in a while. 

My extreme giant just came out of his first hibernation two days ago and was perfectly fine and healthy. Today he was just lying there and when I went to get him he started twitching violently and he won't open his eyes. I'm pretty sure he's fucking dying and I have no idea why. can't get to the FUCKING emergency vet because my wife has the car! 

I took him to the tub where he defecated and his legs are twitching when you lift his tail. He still won't open his eyes. Two minutes ago I thought he was dead because he wouldn't move. Then I sprinkle warm water on him and he twitches but that's it.

He just saw the vet 2 weeks before he went down and he was in perfect health, now this?!

Any ideas what the hell is going on????


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

Just checked his mouth and there's nothing blocking his throat or airway or anything and he still has a super strong bite, which is good, he's just not opening his eyes or moving on his own, except the ocassional half-hearted tail whip.

EDIT: 

Remembered when one of my beardies ate a small rock or sand, you could feel it. Been gently pressing on his gut to feel for any impaction or blockage and I don't feel anything.

EDIT: Should mention that the stool form earlier was HUGE! Maybe he was impacted before hibernation? I don't think that's possible, because I stopped feeding him when I knew he was slowing down and he defecated before he went. And he was his usual self yesterday... 

EDIT:

Okay something is seriously wrong. Maybe neurologically? I took him out of the tub because I could tell that he was uncomfortable and was showing more activity, though only slightly. Still not opening his eyes. I figured if he's gonna go, he should at least be comfortable. I was carrying him over to his cage when he suddenly jerked in my hand and twisted his whole body into a circle shape. His muscles were spasming and tight. Then suddenly they released and relaxed. Like he was being electrocuted in my hand.

****. I wish I could get to that god damned fucking vet!

EDIT:

I put him in his cage under his basking light and his breathing seems to be getting better, stronger, more regular. You can actually see him breathing now...


----------



## slideaboot (Feb 2, 2011)

Call Bobby immediately if you can't get to a vet. He'll know what to do and WILL NOT mind you calling him. Do it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

As soon as it was posted I sent a email to administration ...

So sorry about your Tegu .....

Chances are getting him to the vet would make little difference and cost you as much as a new Tegu .. 

Not to say it isn`t tragic ...

Maybe the reason no answers to your question is there arn`t any ...

Bummer!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh no, I wish I knew how to help you and your gu! If I were you id be in a corner in tears right now. The only thing i know about twitching is its bad, mbd? Broken spine was the reason mine twitched but other than that is all my guess is as good as yours.. Please keep us updated  my thoughts are with you


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

jumper123 said:


> Oh no, I wish I knew how to help you and your gu! If I were you id be in a corner in tears right now. The only thing i know about twitching is its bad, mbd? Broken spine was the reason mine twitched but other than that is all my guess is as good as yours.. Please keep us updated  my thoughts are with you




Yeah, I'm pretty god damn bummed out. 

Pretty sure he's close now, nothing Bobby can do for me...

I've been racking my brain was to what the hell happened. And thinking about it, I think he may have injured himself. Spine or head, I don't know. When he got out of hibernation he was a little pissy. When I put him back in his cage yesterday he was thrashing around a bit. It was a lazy day yesterday, I was off work, took a nap. Woke up to a loud 'fump'. Couldn't figure out what it was then. Looked around checked the animals, patio, etc. didn't see anything. But thinking about it now, it definitely sounded like something hitting the glass _really_ hard. I'm pretty sure he might have injured himself then, because when I found him today he as in the same exact spot as yesterday...

This fucking sucks, man...


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry ...


----------



## slideaboot (Feb 2, 2011)

Damn...sorry.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

im so sorry.. it does sound like an injury.. there's not much vets can do for that kind of injury..


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 2, 2011)

_
He's obviously having some serious issues and needs medical help whether your wife has the car or not. There are other means of transportation, a bike, cab, friend, neighbor or what ever. 

Even if you decided to have him put to sleep after an exam, that's better than letting him suffer as long as he has and continue to do so until or if he passes naturally. 

I wouldn't even be on this site until everything was said and done with. Done meaning he's recovering at the hospital, at home with me or was put to sleep._


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

Just an update.

He pretty much passed away right after my last post.

It just absolutely sucks when you put so much time and care in to something and one single moment of bad luck fucks it all up for you. Absolutely. Sucks. You know, I almost wish it was something I did. Bad husbandry, bad diet, improper handling. At least then I'd have a concrete answer as to how and why. A solid reason and something I know could be changed or corrected or avoided. But I don't. I truly was a freak accident and that's the real sh*tty thing about it.

What if I didn't take him out that one day? What if I waited to put him back. Even 30 seconds. Would that have made a difference? Shoulda, coulda, woulda. Just leaves you feeling completely defeated. 

Anyway . . . Nothing left to do now except wait for this season's giants and try again . . .



Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _
> He's obviously having some serious issues and needs medical help whether your wife has the car or not. There are other means of transportation, a bike, cab, friend, neighbor or what ever.
> 
> Even if you decided to have him put to sleep after an exam, that's better than letting him suffer as long as he has and continue to do so until or if he passes naturally.
> ...



You know something? You're absolutely right.

I suppose I could have cut somebody's bike lock or snuck up on an unsuspecting child and booted their ass off their bike and rode away. 

Maybe I could have went nextdoor to ask, "Hey, Mr. Gordon? What say you let me borrow your HoverRound, I have a vet emergency. Maybe you can call your assisted living transportation people down here and have them give me a ride?" or "Hi there, vacant condo for sale, would anybody be available to help me out here? No? I had a feeling that was the case..."

I guess I could have called my friends for help,"Nick, Eric, Truman, Doug, Sam, Kyl, Jason, David . . . Any of you think you can make it from San Francisco to Davis in say . . . the next 10 minutes . . . I seriously have an emergency here!"

Have you ever tried calling a cab or riding the bus in Davis? I'd have had better luck sticking him in a water ballon slingshot and firing him off in the general direction. He probably would have gotten to the vet faster that way.

But, really, _bubbles with a z_, thanks for you opinin - uh, I mean help and understanding . . .


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry about your loss. I hope this doesn't come out the wrong way but I'm glad you realize it wasn't anything you could control and that you did everything you could.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Feb 4, 2011)

Jonc I am truly sorry for your loss! I to lost a reptiles 5 days ago it wasnt one of my Tegus but it was my first ball python she was large and pretty she had a URI and with 200 dollars to the vet and meds for 3 wks she never got better. i know that i did everything i could. just as you did. Keep your chin up ...my thoughts are with you


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 5, 2011)

_Wow,.. here we go again with another one that results to *trying* to insult some when they tell you something you don't like or want to hear. Even though its true.

Why yes,.. I was raised in California and Davis is not a small boondok town where you can't get transportation. Especially within in the amount of time you spent on here.

But hey take it what ever way you like,.. and tell yourself what ever makes you feel better. Because everything I said was and still is true, whether you like it or not. 

Oh and uh by the way,.. you're welcome :app _


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

Bubbles, he is right to be ticked off at your post. It was not my tegu but I was ticked off too. You posted as if it was his human child he was not getting to the ER fast enough. You made him feel extra guilty when his tegu was dying. Let's not forget IT IS NOT A HUMAN! If you were truly concerned about the animal not suffering that can't get to the vet, you could have at least told him to put it in the freezer. Your post was not helpful, only inflammatory, and a "you are welcome" is not deserved.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

Just read any of bubbles posts and you will see why she is sitting alone at home with her lizards ...


----------



## chelvis (Feb 5, 2011)

Man JonC that really bites. 

On a sidenote, having lived in Davis I'll tell you that one trying to get around is crazy. Even with a car not going to happen, you pretty much have to bike, and lets face it that will kill a sick tegu, mine hated it! And there really aren't too many herp vets in the area. Ya sure UC Davis should be easy to find a vet that does reptiles, well unless you go to the University not gonna happen. I worked at the Vet teaching hospital there as a nurse... not a tech i wasnt allowed, and with reptile emergancies they have to call a vet in whose normally not there, mean time they keep the animal warm and confind. They will not ethinze an animal with out a vet looking at it fisrt... which could take an hour (hey its a very busy place and dogs, cats and horses get priority becuase its something alot of the vets know).

So in short what i am saying is i this case it was better for him to pass at home, then go through the trama of the same thing in transport or waiting at a vet. Yes Bubblez any other circumstance and able person with a resobable vet should have a suffering animal put down... but also there is a time and place, JonC seems really upset with the lose and what happen, i don't believe his intentions where to make the tegu suffer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

that sucks man im sry for your loss.i only had mine for a little bit before it got crushed by a rock i was using in its enclosure.how old was it before it died?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 5, 2011)

_I stand by what I said,..It was and still is true. 
You can take it what ever way you like. This is a public forum where people give advice and their opinions. Whether you like or agree with what they say or not. Not everything has to, or is going to be, candy or sugar coated for you take it.

People agree and disagree all the time and sometimes you just have to agree to disagree.

Part of being a responsible owner especially when it comes to Exotics. Is knowing, and having a Vet near by, with a plan to get there for situations like this. Even if it's just to have it put to sleep._



Jungledoc said:


> Bubbles, he is right to be ticked off at your post. It was not my tegu but I was ticked off too. You posted as if it was his human child he was not getting to the ER fast enough. You made him feel extra guilty when his tegu was dying. Let's not forget IT IS NOT A HUMAN! If you were truly concerned about the animal not suffering that can't get to the vet, you could have at least told him to put it in the freezer. Your post was not helpful, only inflammatory, and a "you are welcome" is not deserved.



_So since it's not Human,.. that means that it doesn't deserve the courtesy or effort to seek medical attention and or put it out of it's misery. Seriously,.. if we all felt and thought like that, then we wouldn't have or need Vets or animal hospitals at all. 

In that case if your dog or cat is sick and needs medical attention but you don't have a car,.. just put it in the freezer. Or better yet, your car broke down but it's just a reptile,... so put it in the freezer. You obviously don't know how long it takes to freeze to death and the process it goes through._



montana said:


> Just read any of bubbles posts and you will see why she is sitting alone at home with her lizards ...



_Montana,.. Please :roll: don't act like you know me <--- and that's the only response you deserve._



chelvis said:


> Man JonC that really bites.
> 
> On a sidenote, having lived in Davis I'll tell you that one trying to get around is crazy. Even with a car not going to happen, you pretty much have to bike, and lets face it that will kill a sick tegu, mine hated it! And there really aren't too many herp vets in the area. Ya sure UC Davis should be easy to find a vet that does reptiles, well unless you go to the University not gonna happen. I worked at the Vet teaching hospital there as a nurse... not a tech i wasnt allowed, and with reptile emergancies they have to call a vet in whose normally not there, mean time they keep the animal warm and confind. They will not ethinze an animal with out a vet looking at it fisrt... which could take an hour (hey its a very busy place and dogs, cats and horses get priority becuase its something alot of the vets know).
> 
> So in short what i am saying is i this case it was better for him to pass at home, then go through the trama of the same thing in transport or waiting at a vet. Yes Bubblez any other circumstance and able person with a resobable vet should have a suffering animal put down... but also there is a time and place, JonC seems really upset with the lose and what happen, i don't believe his intentions where to make the tegu suffer.



_Like I said before UC Davis is not a boondock town where you can't get transportation or few animal hospitals. Even if its just to the nearest Vet to have him put to sleep,.. Any Vet can do that. I work in a Animal Hospital and in a true Emergency situation like this one,.. they wouldn't have to wait,.. its called Triage. All Hospitals use it Human and Animals a like.

Even if I called a cab, did everything I could until it got there, including asking questions on a forum, and it died on the way to the hospital. At least I know I did what I could and tried (beyond not having a car) to get it help. 

Hopefully you would want someone to do the same for you and one of yours (pet or not) in that situation. 

I never said his intentions were to make the tegu suffer. 
I gave my opinion and said what I would do in that situation,.. which was;_



Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _
> I wouldn't even be on this site until everything was said and done with. Done meaning he's recovering at the hospital, at home with me or was put to sleep._


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

Bubblez, I understand what you are trying to get at by what you said. However, I think what everyone is trying to say is there's better way to go about saying the same thhing, with a little bit more of a bedside courtesy. I work in a vet hospital as well and when an owner is freaking out about their animal that has been hit by a car or attacked by another dog sometimes they don't think clearly or obvious things don't come to mind, and they look for friendly caring advice to try and help them through it. saying things so bluntly at a difficult time can be very hurtful, especially going through the guilt phase of loss that many owners go throuugh. I know this is a public forum. But I think all of us can agree that we come on here looking for some friendly advice and comfort in hard times from people who understand and care. I don't agree with people jumping down your throat either, because you made very valid points I just think they could be put differently for a very scared owner.


----------



## Toby_H (Feb 5, 2011)

Jon, I'm sorry for your loss, it's quite obvious to me you really cared for the Tegu...

I'm also sorry you've been met with 'hostility' in your attempt to get help here with us at TeguTalk...


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

" you obviously don't know how long it takes to freeze to death and the process it is going through". I am a " human physician" and I know very well "what it takes" to freeze. And no, one would not put a cat or dog in the freezer since they are warm blooded. There are other ways of euthanasia, but there is no point in discussing it further. I understand it is sometimes hard for some people to put things into perspective in the circle of life if all they have to care for are animals. ( ie no children, family etc).


----------



## CAPTAIN LIZARD (Feb 7, 2011)

I had one of my extremes do the same thing after coming out of hibernation early. The other is still under and seems fine. Something apparently wasnt right before hibernation.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 7, 2011)

_My Op wasnt' hostile but since it was taken that way, then fine. Like I said in my second post,.. take it what ever way you like. Because Everything I said was and still is true, whether you like it or not. 

The truth hurts and you don't have to like it. But at the same time once again not everything will be candy or sugar coated for you to like it. 

In my 2nd post,. yeah I admit that I could have left out that last line. But sometimes when you act like an *ss,.. regardless of the situation, guess what not everybody will be as sympathetic as they should or would have been if you didn't. _



Jungledoc said:


> " you obviously don't know how long it takes to freeze to death and the process it is going through". I am a " human physician" and I know very well "what it takes" to freeze. And no, one would not put a cat or dog in the freezer since they are warm blooded. There are other ways of euthanasia, but there is no point in discussing it further. *I understand it is sometimes hard for some people to put things into perspective in the circle of life if all they have to care for are animals. ( ie no children, family etc).*



_Freezing animals period (people do it and not just reptiles),.. as a form of euthanasia is a whole other thread in itself. 

Take a cue from my previous response to montana and "don't act like you know me". 

I'm done carry on._


----------



## Kazzy (Feb 7, 2011)

I vote we get back on topic...

I'm so dreadfully sorry for your loss  I know I would have completely freaked out in that situation. You did what you could do without causing unnecessary stress to him. RIP scaley baby


----------

